# Shea Butter coop



## Guest

Gals, Lillian is doing a shea butter coop on her web site for 2.50 lb... Free trade yummy shea.... 
Barb


----------



## Kalne

Oh, great price! And I need some. Thanks for the info Barb. I am on her list but I didn't see this.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I will start by saying I have no idea anything about this shea or this guy and the price is incredible...I buy 33 gallon drum size at a time from my guy for just less than $4 shipping so I can tell you my gut reaction is if it's too good to be true it is too good to be true...at $2.50 per pound sold in 25 pound amounts. So please if you order come back and tell us if the quality is good, and then if you continue to use him without lillian fronting the sale, if it continues to be true. Thanks, Vicki
.........................................................

Posted by: "indianasoapcompany" [email protected] indianasoapcompany 
Sat Jul 25, 2009 10:05 am (PDT)

Hi Everyone,

There is a gentleman named Myron Waters who is an importer of Ghana African Fair Trade Shea Butter and I have in front of me a gorgeous 25# block of this stuff. Peel me off the ceiling!!!

Okay, since Myron is new to the yahoogroups scene, I'm going to add him to the list and this first buy, will run through me. Then the next buy will be ALL through him from his location. He's in Indianapolis and I have evaluated the fair trade shea butter and it is very, very nice.

He has 5000 lbs in stock.

He sells in 25# blocks. The price is $2.50 per lb. If you want to buy the sale starts now and ends on Tuesday. I will call Myron on Wednesday with the totals and he will bring the shea butter up to the shop and I will ship out for you, charging you shipping actual plus $1.50 for box/packaging.

If you are interested email your order in to [email protected]

Once this sale is complete, Myron will be approved to do all shea butter sales to this list of 200 soapmakers.

Thanks!
Lillian Newman


----------



## Guest

Vicki, I am going to order 25 lbs so I will let you know about this stuff.. 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Thanks Barb, it will be nice to see how he handles shipping also. Vicki


----------



## Guest

I ordered 25 lbs, but I got my doubts, it will be my loss if he doesn't send it.. Lillian is not sending it thru her, you have to order directly from him, she has allowed him in the group, If I get this and it really is nice stuff I will post it..
Barb


----------



## Kalne

Yeah.....I saw that it changed like that. I'm going to hold off and see how it works out for you Barb.


----------



## nappint

I ordered some too and was told the same thing - to go through Myron. My impression was that she didn't expect to have so many orders for 25# and just thought it would be easier if he shipped directly. I'm paying through Paypal so hopefully I will be covered if it doesn't show or if it is terrible stuff...hopefully.


----------



## dvm-mommy

We are getting some also....we shall see...even with the 16 doallrs to ship, the price per pound was 3.16. Not bad from eveywhere else I have been pricing!


----------



## Guest

I paid for mine and noticed that he does list his address and phone number..
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4

I ordered a smaller amount...I would have loved to been able to do #25 but can't right now, so I ordered just #5 and got an invoice from Lillian. Later I noticed that she commented that even smaller orders were going to be going through him, so I'm not sure if she meant future smaller orders or even current ones. I guess we'll just have to see. 

You would think that if he really wanted to take people, he would have to at least start with sending some, and then build up to where he was getting more orders. I can't imagine having enough orders right now to make it worth his while to scam anyone...yet. But I don't really know, not being a con artist myself.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yep Stacey....but having someone local to me sell me 10 pounds of raw shea that was either refined white shea or worse crisco  Another gal who makes body milks, uses powered goat milk from Canada, until a friend of her who uses milk replacer smelled it and said the gal is selling you milk replacer not powdered goats milk!

We all on this list know the condition of Susan A, now deceased oils are in, and yet the daughter and her husband are hocking them on forums. 

In the end folks like this are just a whole heck of alot smarter than me. Vicki


----------



## nappint

Oh Geez Vicki, my stomach hurts now after reading your post. I will admit that when I got my invoice I googled his address and street viewed it and also checked the results of the google search because I'm nosey like that. :blush

I really hope this all turns out okay :?


----------



## hsmomof4

Guess my point was that I wouldn't rest easy about the whole thing just because the first order went well, you got your stuff, and the quality was good. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if the first order went fine. IF he's a con artist, then it pays to work it a little...get more orders because of word of mouth, before pulling the con.

But at those prices, if it's real and good quality, what about other considerations...like maybe it's smuggled or something like that?


----------



## jimandpj

Edited to add: Deleted post because I didn't want to post incorrect information.

PJ


----------



## hsmomof4

Hey, please forgive my naturally suspicious nature. It could certainly be legit. (In that the stuff we're buying could be wonderful shea butter.) BUT. Whatever that thing is in the picture, how on earth do you get shea butter directly from a shea nut? Isn't that kind of like saying I can open up a peanut, and VIOLA! Peanut butter! I've been looking for pictures of shea nuts online, and they look a LOT smaller than that thing in the picture, and everything that I read talks about a process of boiling, pounding, roasting, some more cooking, etc, and finally getting the oil (the butter) in the end of all this stuff.


----------



## nappint

okay, now I'm confused. :crazy

I looked at PJ's picture and it shows a lady scooping out what is supposed to be shea from a HUGE nut - but everything I've read about shea says a shea nut is the size of a plum and in order to get the shea out it has to be de-pitted and boiled :sigh :/


----------



## jimandpj

I've never seen shea butter before, so I was very curious. I asked the lady a whole bunch of questions. Apparently everything she told me was a lie. Sorry to create confusion.

PJ


----------



## Guest

ok, the shea nut is not that big, it is the size of a plum and they don't even allow the import of shea nuts whole into the United states PERIOD!... that is not a shea nut and the butter does not just happen to be there, it has to be extracted and processed.. the reason most shea's smell smoky is that the African women extract the butter with smoke and fire.. they cook the nuts.. So they lied period... and the picture is a lie.. I have tried to get ahold of a shea nut to keep and show my customers, it is impossible... 
Barb


----------



## nappint

Well, it seems that the quality of this shea has been based on seeing the shea cut directly from the nut - and "cutting shea from the nut" is not physically possible. 

It's my understanding that real, quality shea from Ghana is tested and issued a grade and a certificate of composition. If Myron can't supply that certificate then I can't use this shea because I can't afford the liability. I blame myself for trusting others and not asking more questions.


----------



## jimandpj

Edited to Add: Deleted post because the information I was given was incorrect.

PJ


----------



## nappint

PJ I'm glad you posted about your experience and I'm glad I saw your picture, it cleared up a few things for me. I'm sorry you felt you needed to delete it.


----------



## jimandpj

Thanks Judy - I hate it when you're trying to help and only end up making it worse. LOL

It always makes me mad when I realize there are such dishonest people out there - and that I believed them!

PJ


----------



## nappint

I don't think you made it worse! I think your picture explained everything. 

I, for one, couldn't understand what people on the group list were talking about when they said they saw the shea scooped out of the nut. I was imagining a lady sitting there with a dental pick or something scraping little bits of stuff out of a teeny nut - I thought maybe it was to exemplify the plight of the African woman who harvests shea everyday. When I saw your picture it was perfectly clear what everyone saw and why it seemed so confusing to me. 

I'm sorry they looked you in the eye and told you such a story - the optimist in me wants to think that it was all just very innocent, that they were just trying to make it look attractive and wholesome and not trying to be dishonest...but I just don't know.

Thanks again, please don't feel bad.


----------



## hsmomof4

Judy,
According to Lillian, he has the MSDS for the shea. (I've been emailing with her.) Does a copy of that normally get sent out with larger orders of stuff, or do you request one, or how does that work? Is that the certificate you are talking about or do you mean something different?


----------



## nappint

No MSDS is not the lab results. The MSDS is simply a general overview of the chemical makeup etc. MSDS' are not issued by a lab - they are simply information sheets about a particular item.

What I would like to see is the testing done on that particular batch of shea butter. That should show the grade of this shea and other things like Moisture content, Toxin, metal, and containment testing, Microbiological analysis, Pesticide residue, Fatty Acid Profile, Triglyceride Profile, Rancidity Values, Shelf Life Studies blah, blah, etc., etc. it should have been analyzed prior to export but then again I'm not totally sure if the free trade side works the same.

I'm not saying that all that testing is necessary to me - I really just want to make sure that what we are getting is shea butter. I'm not trying to bash Myron or stir up trouble, I really hope what he is sending out is awesome shea, I'm sure he is a nice man and he is probably just telling us what he was told by his contact, I just want to make sure, for my own peace of mind, that I am really making shea butter soap - ya' know


----------



## hsmomof4

Understand completely. Have you emailed either Myron or Lillian to ask about it?


----------



## nappint

Here's a link to a certificate: http://www.agbangakarite.com/SHEASPECS.gif

I had a short e-mail exchange with Lillian today. I will e-mail Myron Monday morning but it doesn't sound like he has a certificate on this lot.


----------



## Guest

I received my box of shea today and it appears to be the real deal, it smells right, it feels right, and it looks like high quality shea butter, the texture is good. I am completely surprised at that price. 
Barbara


----------



## nappint

Thanks Barb! That is wonderful news  

I want to report that I received the certificate from Myron today (before I even asked him for one) it ended up in my junk folder but thankfully I check that folder at least once a day. The certificate had the organization/business name that the certificate was issued to whited out at the top  but the information on the shea was excellent and it was issued by the American Shea Butter Institute.

If anyone wants a copy PM me your e-mail and I can forward it to you or I'm sure Myron will supply you one if you message him.


----------



## Kalne

So, would this be good for whipped shea and/or lotion? The last unrefined I bought was just too smokey smelling. Fine for soap but not the other.


----------



## hsmomof4

Mine doesn't smell smoky. I don't know how great it would be if left unscented, but it doesn't have such a strong smell to it that it would be a problem if you added some EO or FO to it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

[email protected]

OK I posted my thoughts on this to Lillian on her forum. I just don't see the point in her or Myron being offended. He did send me a couple pounds of shea (one yellow, one greener and exactly the quality of what I purchase) they are lovely and they are leave on product quality. I know Susan Anderson's family just sent me an email to join the yahoogroup they are starting to sell her scent and I am sure they will not be please with what I said. And it's really why Myron is not getting the benefit of the doubt with this.

In many ways this is exactly like the For Sale section of this forum, just because something is sold on this forum that I own, does not mean I can accept any responsibility. Vicki


----------



## nappint

I wanted to post that I received my order of shea from Myron and it IS very, very nice shea butter. 

I'm very impressed with the quality and as a matter of fact I compared it to the shea butter that I keep hidden from my DD's (treating it as if it were gold, using it on my dry hands but only late at night after they are both asleep :twisted ) and Myron's is of the same quality, texture, color, smell etc. also, Myron's shea is not a bright yellow it is a very light yellow, almost cream color and is very clean.

Up till now I've avoided adding shea to my soap recipes because the cost was so prohibitive but now I'm hopeful I will be able to add shea as a regular ingredient to my soaps and even expand in to other shea products. :biggrin


----------



## Kalne

Sooooooo, just how do we purchase? I went through my emails and Lillian said to contact Myron directly but I didn't see a way to do that and Lillian hasn't answered my email from a couple days ago.


----------



## dvm-mommy

Just an FYI...but she is doing some presells and if you order a certain amount from her, she will throw in 8 oz of free shea butter to try out if you have not ordered from Myron.


----------



## mamatomany

Is that offer only for those who are part of the "coop?"


----------



## dvm-mommy

mamatomany said:


> Is that offer only for those who are part of the "coop?"


Yes...but you can join her list! I'll PM you.


----------



## Narrow Chance

I also got a bit of shea in my EO's I ordered from Lillian. Awesome shea!! 

I hate I have loads of shea from Columbus... to much to buy now and keep on hand.. as the price is sooo good. 

I just hope when I need more.. it will be at this good price.

If your wanting shea.. I wouldn't hesitate to get some.. for that price.. heck.. we could all add it to our soaps.


----------



## Kalne

How much shipping did you all pay for your shea orders? He's quoted me $23.xx which is nearly $1 per pound. He's in Indiana, right? I can get shipping on FIFTY pounds out of Chicago for $17.xx.


----------



## hsmomof4

Yeah, he's in Indianapolis. Lori mentioned that hers worked out to $3.16/lb total, IIRC, with the shipping. So that would be $0.66/lb for shipping, or $16.50. Don't know where she lives, though.


----------

